

Linus Torvalds email seeking input for Linux(1991) - lumelet
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.os.minix/dlNtH7RRrGA[1-25-false]

======
martin_
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6276961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6276961)

